# pontoon registration



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm a little ticked, I went to dmv to register my pontoon. My buddy and I have registered these things before, in fact I had one when they first came out. Back then they were a pain to register, because they had no VIN and they still don't. So I get to the dmv with the pictures and the model. I can tell this rep didn't really know how to register it, so I ask her to have a supervisor look at it. When the supervisor saw the picture she had this lost look on her face, I new right then and there that this was a waste of my time.
The end result was them asking me to bring in the pontoon.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This has been a problem ever since man put a motor on a float tube.
.45 will remember those days.

It took me 3 trips to the DMV and a call to my Brother in law to come and meet me there to sign for a title that didn't exist, before I got mine registered.
[I got it used from him.]

Good luck to you.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

5 years I was able to register it without bringing it to the dmv, its not fair to us because they dont know what they're doing. She told me a bill of sale was not important, but they have to visually see that there is not VIN or HULL#. I'm upset that in 5 years of pontoons being registered, none of them have VIN#'s. You'd think they would know to that assigning a brand VIN is whats needed?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay I took the pontoon over to the dmv, another person helped and didn't even need took look at it? WTH is wrong with some people? I wasted time and gas, because of someones stupidity!!!! I'm sorry guys I'm just venting, hopefully this info will help the next tooner.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well.....so did ya get it registered? I hope they didn't soak you for more than 38 bucks. 

I'm just worried if they ever do get it figured out correctly then the rates will go sky high. Somebody will just have to make some sort of new ruling that will cost us more money... :?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> Well.....so did ya get it registered? I hope they didn't soak you for more than 38 bucks.
> 
> I'm just worried if they ever do get it figured out correctly then the rates will go sky high. Somebody will just have to make some sort of new ruling that will cost us more money... :?


Yes sir, your spot on. $38 but she listed it as a personal watercraft and it came out to $79 until a supervisor came over and corrected it.


----------

